
Show HN: Extensible Voice Shortcuts for the Web - mikob
https://www.lipsurf.com
======
mikob
I initially made this so I could browse HN or Reddit while eating in front of
my computer.

One year later, it has an extensible plugin architecture so any site can be
supported, multiple languages, and there are aready 14 plugins:
([https://www.github.com/lipsurf/plugins](https://www.github.com/lipsurf/plugins))
There's a HN plugin so you can say "click #" where # is the post rank (eg.
click 5) Also "comments #", "upvote #", and "next page" are supported. This is
how simple the HN plugin is:
[https://github.com/LipSurf/plugins/blob/master/src/HackerNew...](https://github.com/LipSurf/plugins/blob/master/src/HackerNews/HackerNews.ts)

I'm targeting those looking for more efficient ways of using the web. Singular
voice shortcuts can replace UIs and lots of navigation/finding buttons. The
extension is especially useful to those who might be excluded from the web
today due to accessibility issues. LipSurf enables those with motor
disabilities: Parkinson's, arthritis, cerebral palsy, RSI, etc. or to those
with arm injuries, spinal injuries, amputations etc.

Not everyone can use a mouse, click on small links, or navigate complex
dynamic UI. So I hope this will be useful to a wide variety of people.

